

NYTimes.com Apple Ads - quizbiz
http://www.nytimes.com

======
sker
How much do they pay for that? It's like they owned the NYT.

Also, you know you're doing something right when people click replay to
rewatch your ad.

------
quizbiz
Not hacking or startup related but perhaps grounds for a discussion:

I feel pretty stupid submitting nytimes.com but this apple ad really did it
for me. i don't want to spoil it but with each ad they put on the New York
Times website, they step it up.

